# Who gets what?



## bb123149 (May 27, 2009)

We sell out of the field square bales. This week we have cut but was unable to bale due to rain. It looks like we will not be able to salvage the hay for square bales. We have also told other people that the next cutting would be theirs. Now who should get the last cutting. The ones that didn't get their hay this time or the ones that we told they would get the next cutting?


----------



## TBrown (Nov 27, 2008)

Thats a risk you take selling hay out of the field. Maybe you can find some good hay for your customers for similar money. Where are you located? Maybe someone on this forum can help you cover your customers.


----------



## Heyhay..eh (Aug 7, 2009)

This might be like Solomon threatening to cut the baby in half!

I don't know your relationship with your customer so my advice might not suit each situation you might have.

This year we suffered through rain after rain watching the hay from each subsequent field get damaged with inches of rain. We are in Sept and still have first cut that has not been mowed. The second cut is iffy as well so needless to say there is not much hay around to be had. As soon as I had the feeling that I would not be able to supply I decided to alert my customers to that fact. I told them of my situation and advised them to start looking for other suppliers as I would not be able to guarantee any hay or provide any salable hay (or hay that I was comfortable selling to someone). I am hoping that my customers will appreciate the fact that I gave them the heads up. Now if I have some bales for sale then I will offer it to those who need small amounts and were my longest standing customers.

It is tough when it comes to this but I am banking on getting credit for being pro active and not just letting them know when they show up on my lot looking for hay.

Take care


----------



## bb123149 (May 27, 2009)

Heyhay that's been our thoughts also. None of this hay has any type of contract nor has any been paid for in advance. This was our 5th cutting and we were hoping for 1 more. This was cut this tuesday before the weathermen changed ther forecast. We informed the people Wed. that it looked like we would not be making any squares out of this cutting. Many said we want you to make squares anyway but now it's been rained on too much and still raining. Our problem now is to dry it out to round bale it and get it off the field so we can try and get 1 last cutting. I'm like you we will not sell if the quality is not there. I don't wantto get anyones horses sick.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

bb123149 said:


> We sell out of the field square bales. This week we have cut but was unable to bale due to rain. It looks like we will not be able to salvage the hay for square bales. We have also told other people that the next cutting would be theirs. Now who should get the last cutting. The ones that didn't get their hay this time or the ones that we told they would get the next cutting?


Which is the better customer?

If it was me, I might try calling them both now and tell them the situation, then tell each of them they can have half of the next cutting. This gets them both some hay to feed while they search for the rest that they need. This also gives them a heads up to your situation and doesn't leave either of them with hungry critters while they try to find hay.


----------



## bb123149 (May 27, 2009)

Mlappin Thanks We have informed everyone and some have said they would look for some and we may try and split up what we make the next cutting with whoever still need any.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 22, 2009)

I got some Alecia Bermuda if you need some. I just rolled 107 4'x5.5' rolls and have nowhere to put them. All the barns are full.

Get the truck out and come see me.

Marshall


----------



## bb123149 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Marsall but all of these people use only small squares 55#. I think we have been able to work it out.


----------

